# New Enviro M55 FS stove owner



## Threerun (Jan 8, 2011)

Well we bit the bullet and bought a M-55 stove. It replaced a Quadrafire propane stand alone stove situated in our downstairs family room. We were using about 75-100 gal of propane in the coldest months here in Montana (we also have a propane gas fired fireplace upstairs and a propane shop heater in our 3 car garage).. 

I've never owned a pellet stove before. Prior to moving to MT we lived in West Virginia and used a Dutchwest Catalytic extra large wood stove for our heating needs, usually burning 4-5 cords of hardwoods p/yr. Our house in MT has no chimney, and the basement has no door access to the outside so pellets seemed to fit the bill nicely, and should be more than half the cost of using propane. 

I did a lot of research and narrowed down the stove choices to a EF3 or the M55. I liked the EF3, but the wife preferred the M55 for styling, so there it is  

It's only been running for 24 hours, but it is doing a good job thusfar. Loaded it with some premium pellets on the maiden fire and set it on high/low mode with a remote thermostat. 1,200 finished square feet in the basement, another 1,400 upstairs. Temps last night were in the upper 20's and the house stayed warm enough, no propane kicked on last night. Obviously back bedrooms down hallways are cooler, but thats how we like it. Forecast for the next week is single digits, minus 0 at night so we'll see how it does. Gonna try some Home Depot fuel next.

I'll keep updates on the performance, possibly post up a pic in a while.


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 8, 2011)

Welcome Threerun,

Going with the M55 is good choice as the EF3 is much older technology and wouldn't run on a stat without lots of work. Both are great stoves, But the M55 is just loaded with more options for you. The high/low is great for clod weather.

Keep us posted on how it does for you and YES, we would love some pictures of the stove!

Enjoy the new toy!


----------



## BT ENT LLC (Jan 8, 2011)

you bought an awesome stove.  I have two that I have running besides one that I have a friend running.  They can burn just about any pellet and produce plenty of heat with little ash.


----------



## Threerun (Jan 8, 2011)

As soon as the wifey gets home I'll snap a photo. The install is pretty straightforward- there is no dedicated hearth area, just a pad that coordinates with the room colors.. We've been in the process of remodeling the basement and I'm about 90% there. I may install some lick and stick stone veneer on the wall at some point and dress the stove area up. Maybe do a matching veneered wet bar. I did that in our first house and that turned out really neat. 

All it takes is time and money, lol. 

Lowe's has Eureka brand premium pellets for $179 a ton. I've heard some good reports on those.. Anybody use them? They are manufactured in Missoula MT..


----------



## Threerun (Jan 10, 2011)

So 3 days, 4 bags of pellets and no complaints. Cleaned the burn pot today and it fired right back up no problems. 3 degrees outside and all is well.


----------



## imacman (Jan 10, 2011)

Congrats on the M55, Threerun.  Keep the stove and exhaust pipe clean, run good pellets, and it should keep you toasty.

But remember, no pics = it really didn't happen!   :lol: 

Enjoy the heat!!


----------



## Threerun (Jan 23, 2011)

So.. been a few weeks and still doing well. I've burned 4 different types of pellets and the device doesn't have a problem with any of them. Eureka premium, Lignetic Press-to-logs, whatever.. 

Burning about 1.5 bags a day, but my propane gauge still reads 30% (500gal tank) which is where it was when I installed this thing. The propane fireplace upstairs hardly comes on, even though the pellet stove is in the basement. I don't find the unit overly noisy or difficult to clean. 





















Images don't show the long hallway run off the family room or the stairwell leading upstairs. Basically the main family room is 18 x 30, then a long, angled hallway with two bedrooms off them. The basement is still under construction, need to patch some old speaker holes, change some light fixtures, re-route wires for the home theatre, yadda-yadda.. At least it's WARM down here. 

You can still see the old propane line running next to the pellet stove. That comes out in the spring.


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 23, 2011)

Threerun,

The stove fits nicely! Enjoy!


----------



## imacman (Jan 23, 2011)

Looks great, Threerun.  that's a nice cozy room you have there, and I especially like the computer i see on the desk in pic #3 ......looks just like mine!   ;-)


----------



## Threerun (Jan 23, 2011)

It's a nice family room for sure. Needs some work though. When we bought it the carpet was baby blue and dog p*ss stained, the walls were all baby blue and there were holes in the drywall. We've been here 6 months, so I'm plugging away. 

It's 75deg down here and the stove is on LOW.. 28deg outside.. Mmmmmm.


----------



## Wi Thundercat (Jan 23, 2011)

Looking Good Threerun ! Welcome and enjoy the heat!


----------



## Threerun (Feb 6, 2011)

So it's been about a month and the unit is running flawlessly. Still set on HI/LO with a remote thermostat. Feed and air trim set at 3 and seems to produce good results with the pellets I'm using (Eureka Premiums). Exhaust is clean, good clean burning in the pot, no clinkers etc.. Little soot build up on the door glass but easily cleaned with a mildly damp paper towel. I clean the unit thoroughly once a week, but scrape the pot every other day (and I don't think that is necessary- it always looks really, really clean). The auto ignite feature works perfectly. 

The unit does give off some really nice heat. Our basement is toasty, but obviously transferring the heat upstairs is a challenge. It stays about 10 deg cooler up there, but we will add a ceiling fan to help draw the air from the basement stairwell.
I've been burning about a bag to a bag and a half a day. Temps here fluctuate quite a bit. Several weeks ago it was in the 40's-50's, then back down to zero and -10.. Right now we're in the freezer again.

So my overall impressions after a month- the unit is pricey but looks good (wife was right). It works really well, and a lot better than what I anticipated. I've been an ardent woodburner all my life and really sing praises on the VC Dutchwest stoves (cat types) for the efficiency and heat- but I am pleasantly surprised with this unit. 

Will add comments at least monthly or as issues may arise.


----------



## Threerun (Mar 12, 2011)

Been running two months now.. About a ton and a half of fuel I suppose. The unit is running just fine. I love the Hi/Lo feature with a remote thermostat and the easy maintenance as compared to a wood burner. What a snap!

I am still amazed at the amount of heat it outs out, definitely the right thing to buy. With the Federal tax credits and the $500 through the state of Montana, it really was a no brainer to yank the step-top propane heater out of this place. If fuel costs for pellets remain $200 a ton or less- I'll get a full payback in 2- 2 1/2 years. Amazing. 

I've settled in with Eureka premium pellets and they do pretty well. The stove gets cleaned once a week, and I just finished a thorough break down and cleaning inside the unit. The glass gets dirty in the same spot as everyone else's- the upper right corner. The best way to combat that is a daily swipe with a slightly damp paper towel. No biggie. 

I'm still going to burn the unit when heat is required here, which could last until May. I'll switch from Hi/Lo to manual and just set it as the weather requires. 

Overall I rate this unit as a solid 8 to 9 out of 10 for performance, looks and convenience. I'm not unhappy about this purchase at all.


----------



## vinny11950 (Mar 12, 2011)

Great stove and install, Threerun.  You made a good choice.  I have the same one, and I love it.

Thanks for the updates.

vinny


----------



## Threerun (Apr 26, 2011)

Okay- at 3 months + now, still burning. Basically shut it off during the day, back on at night when temps drop. Still going strong. Good cleaning once a week, the auger needs a little oiling (getting squeaky) but no complaints from me. 

Pretty darned pleased with the unit... I figured I'll burn 5 tons a year on average.


----------



## Threerun (May 19, 2011)

Pretty much done for the season now. 

I'm pleased. (with the unit that is). No complaints, found it much easier to deal with my 20+ years of burning a wood stove. Thankful I don't have to scramble for wood for next season. Only complaint with the unit is the accumulation of soot in that one corner, but frankly that pales in comparison to the amount of the crud I scraped off the glass of my DutchWest woodstoves. I really, really don't care about the soot on this unit- it wipes off with a damp paper towel. 

Talk to you folks back in November!


----------



## Threerun (Oct 16, 2011)

Started the stove for the first time Friday evening. I gave everything a thorough cleaning in the spring from the stove pipe down. Only complaints thus far is the squeaky agitator and it appears the baffle plate is pretty darned warped. It is a really, really thin piece of sheet steel. Hopefully it's not a big issue for performance (I doubt it). 

Going to get about 4 toms of pellets this week. More than likely stick to the Eureka brand I mostly used last year. 

Sold the old quadrafire propane free standing unit that the M55 replaced. Glad to see that thing out of the garage finally.


----------



## Millsk (Oct 16, 2011)

The squeaky agitator is a bit of a concern for me, as our M55 is in our main living space. Any one else have thisnissue, there is a place where grease or other lube can be added? Perhaps some silicon?


----------



## vinny11950 (Oct 16, 2011)

the agitator squeaks on mine too.  I learned from this forum that putting some high temperature lube, that you can find in the auto store, fixes that.  just add some to the end of the agitator rod on the left side.

as for the baffle, that should not be warped.  mine is still pretty straight.  if yours is warped, put a claim in with the dealer.  That piece should still be covered under that warranty.  Unless you are putting rocked fuel in your stove, i don't see how you could overfire it.  especially this model, as it is built like a boxy tank. and it was a computer board with sensors that prevents overfiring.


----------



## Threerun (Oct 16, 2011)

It's definitely warped. It bows a good 2" in the center. 

The stove hasn't shut down due to an over fire since I've had it, so I doubt that was the cause. Feed trim always 3, air at 2. So it shouldn't be overfiring at all.


----------



## JBiBBs5 (Oct 17, 2011)

Did your stove give off a scent for a while when burning?


----------



## stoveguy13 (Oct 17, 2011)

JBiBBs5 said:
			
		

> Did your stove give off a scent for a while when burning?


 they smell is from the paint burning of it can take a few fires to get get rid of it you may want to try and put the stove on manual and heat level 5 and just let it burn  for a good 5-6 hrs it should take care of most of the smell you may need to open a window when you do this


----------



## JBiBBs5 (Oct 17, 2011)

stoveguy13 said:
			
		

> JBiBBs5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've done about 4 overnight burns now and I'm still getting a smell. The stove is set to high/low so it is only switching between 1 and 3. 

I just can't tell if its the paint curing or a little bit of smoke.


----------



## Threerun (Oct 17, 2011)

I had a bit of a smell for a little while but it abated.


----------



## flynfrfun (Oct 18, 2011)

Yeah, your not running it hot enough.  You need to put it in manual mode, open some windows and let her rip on 5 for a couple of hrs ;-)   Running it on 3 is just going to prolong the burn in period.  Mine took about a week of just running it in the evenings before the burn in smell was pretty much gone.


----------



## Threerun (Oct 18, 2011)

Worst smell I ever had was an Englander add-on wood stove furnace set up in the basement of my old house. That puppy STANK. It put a blue haze in my house for a solid day even with all the windows open.


----------



## Threerun (Nov 1, 2011)

So I have been running it on auto on/off mode for several weeks, especially with temps getting into the 50's-60's during mid day and 20's-30's or teens at night. That seems to work really well until we hit the main burning season, and then it goes to Hi/Lo mode. 

Bought 2 tons of Eureka Premium pellets. Lot more dust than last years. 

Still seems to be doing fine. I am going to call the dealer about the warped baffle. That seems odd in my opinion.


----------



## flynfrfun (Nov 1, 2011)

Sounds like you are happy, but just so you know.  Enviro has come out with a higher output convection blower.  I put it in my M55 and it sure kicks a lot more heat out.  Of course it is not as quiet as the original.  It's about $250.

Edit: I appreciate your info...keep it coming.


----------



## Threerun (Dec 3, 2011)

So got a new baffle plate today. The old one one was warped about 3/4" in the center (between the tabs when the plate is installed- the most bulge was in the back). With the top warped, it made removal and reinstall of the plate difficult, as the tabs were pulled toward the center of the plate. 

The new plate is the same diameter as the old one, so we shall see. 

The new plate didn't cost me anything, but I had to return the original plate to the dealer. They were pretty amazed at the condition of the original- again I let them know my stove didn't over fire (in so much that the stove never tripped the temp sensor). 

Other than that- burning about a 1/2 ton p/mo since mid October. It has pretty much stayed below freezing for the last 2-3 weeks or so, calling for single digit temps this week. No other issues, problems or complaints with the unit. Set to Hi/Lo at 75deg in the basement, keeping the upstairs at 68deg so minimal propane usage thus far. Just filled the LGP tank last week and hope to not burn through it this winter for upstairs heating.


----------



## roadrunnermoore (Dec 4, 2011)

Threerun said:
			
		

> So got a new baffle plate today. The old one one was warped about 3/4" in the center (between the tabs when the plate is installed- the most bulge was in the back). With the top warped, it made removal and reinstall of the plate difficult, as the tabs were pulled toward the center of the plate.
> 
> The new plate is the same diameter as the old one, so we shall see.
> 
> ...



Had to replaced my baffle plate also.  Mine overheated a couple of times before the new feed auger cover was installed, thinking that's what did it.  Got the new plate from Enviro and replaced. Easy enough, 4 bolts. They also sent 2 new screws and spacers (longer) to hold in the ceramic brick liner in place.


----------



## Threerun (Dec 4, 2011)

The dealer didn't mention anything about that as a possible issue. I think my stove build date was in 2009.. 

By the way- I will give Kudo's to the dealer. They have been really good to work with thus far. This is an expensive unit and has more features than what they typically sell. They are just as interested in my long term review of the unit and resolving little problems like this. I think if this plate warps, we'll get another and I'm going to weld an extra square about dead center on the plate to diminish the possibility.


----------



## Threerun (Jan 23, 2012)

Plugging happily along with the M-55. Had a slight issue with an over heat auto / shutdown, which I think was attributed to running a few bags of Presto -logs through the machine. reset the switch and it reduced incoming air to '2' and has been running well. 

Burned about 2 tons so far this season, I calculate 3.5 tons when all is said and done. Have a ton and a half in the garage. 

So thus far issues have been:

1. Warped baffle plate- replaced for free
2. One instance of a shutdown due to temp switch. Chalk it up to new pellets
3. Still squeaky agitator- still working on that one

I am still pleased. Way less work than my wood stove days. 

Coldest temps of the season have been around -7. Had a weird warm snap for a few weeks with temps at night in the 30's, but it's back to a 'normal' Montana winter pattern right now. Hopefully we get some good -20 or so for a sustained period to check-mate the pine beetles.


----------



## nailed_nailer (Jan 23, 2012)

Threerun,

Have you tried lubricating the agitator rod on the left side.

Mine was squeaking a bit after about 3 weeks of operation.
I applied a light coat of the anti-sieze supplied in a tube with the stove.
Problem solved and no further squeaks since.  

Enviro included the anti-sieze tube in the documents package that came with the stove.
The supplied tube was
Loctite C5-A 
Available at any autoparts place or Amazon for around $7.00 a can.
http://www.amazon.com/Loctite-C5-Anti-Seize-compound-brush/dp/B000LDDOXG

It did the job for me.

Wachusett PM'ed me and said the Agitator chain tension is adjustable.  
I have not had to look into that.  But perhaps it is something to try.

Best of Luck
---Nailer---


----------



## Threerun (Feb 11, 2012)

Still doing great. did another total clean out a week ago. Bought some high temp lube for the agitator rod and that cleared it up. 

No problems to report- good solid service from the unit thusfar, looking forward to running 3.5-4.0 tons this year. 

Looking at last years electric and propane bills- I've saved a lot of money. My average utility bill (which I add electric, propane for the fireplace AND a 36x24 garage, plus pellets) at an average cost of $220 p/mo. Last year my electric and propane would have averaged me about $320 a month. I have been running the pellets hard, and so far I have only used about 300 gal of propane. Compared to over 900 gal of propane last year- what a bargain! I expect average bills to continue to decline as I depend more on pellet fuel. Planing on running a hidden plenum above the pellet stove downstairs to bring cold air down and warm air up- get the convection working a bit more. I'm hoping to cut my average bill in half- but with 4 people (2 teenagers) it's tough to keep hot water in this house. Time to make them bathe outside, lol.


----------



## Threerun (Mar 3, 2012)

Bought another ton of Eureka Premium pellets yesterday. $189 p/ton has been the same price all year. This makes 4.5 tons purchased this year. 
The unit is running really well, no problems or issues to speak of- just the dirty glass in the upper right area and frankly- I'm okay with that. Wipe it every few days and you're good. 

I really like the unit and the heat it produces. It has cut my heating bill in half since we moved here. We will more than likely burn through mid-May, the stove will be turned from HI/LOW to the ON/OFF setting (or whatever). Whereas the stove will shut down when the t-stat reaches the set temp and turn back on when it demands. I'm assuming mid April when that occurs. 

I'm pleased. 2 years and good performance out of this unit. I've pushed 6 tons through it thus far and it flat out delivers.


----------



## vinny11950 (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks for the update, Threerun.

Glad it is working for you.  I am getting the same results, too.

I am even getting lazy on the cleaning side of things, as I give it a good scraping and vacuuming once every two weeks.  And I did the leaf blower trick once so far this winter, back in the beginning of February.  Granted it has not been as cold this winter, so I haven't burned as much.

I imagine in Montana it is much colder now.  I spent a day in Montana, driving through to the west coast back in 2007.  I was amazed by the beauty of the landscape, the openness and the big sky.


----------



## Threerun (Mar 5, 2012)

Yeah man- awesome place. I moved here from West Virginia and I will never go back. It's cold but very much bearable here. 

It's been mild here this year. Today was 50deg. Yesterday I was on the continental divide with the Scouts and digging snow caves in a 20' drift with 40mph winds and 20deg temps, lol. Truly awesome place. 

And this stove is great. I loved my Dutchwest wood stoves, but damn I like this ease of operation. Basically getting heat for the same cost as folks in town with NG. I'm not complaining!


----------



## Threerun (Apr 10, 2012)

Still chugging away, the unit is set to t-stat operation instead of Hi/Lo. I've burned maybe 4 tons this year. I imagine I'll go 4.5 when all is said and done. Still in the mid 20's in the a.m., but mid 50's in the afternoon. Springtime in the Rockies!


----------



## Threerun (Dec 27, 2012)

Update for the current heating year- still doing well. Had some slight problems with that chimney install so had to take the pipe out and install some bracing. Other than that the stove has been performing well. My weekly cleanings still go on. Not much to report- just clean the ash, pot, the metal top plate comes out so clean that..

I clean my burn pot with an angle grinder and a wire wheel brush- knocks the crap out of the built up carbon. Two minutes and done. No scraping.

Eureka pellets is no more. The plant burned down in October so I have been chugging Lignetics. The stove really doesn't care. It burns it, and burns it well. More of a pine smell from these pellets though. No biggie. It did trip the temp sensor one day.

One thing I noticed about this unit- if you let the pellet supply run low, for some reason the pellets only get slightly burned and the the agitator pushes them off and out to the ash box where they collect. All of a sudden you have smoldering pellets building up. Smoke then fills the unit and the hopper, which then puts smoke in the house. I re-adjusted my feed rate down one notch to '2' with the current pellets, air feed at '3' and the problem is solved.

Don;t ask me why. It works. Heat is good.

That is all. Montana out. (BTW it has been below zero once already  )


----------



## Threerun (Oct 30, 2013)

Trying to keep my personal review going. Heating season well under way here. Last night 18 degrees night before was 15 degrees. First good storm of the season earlier this week.

Unit was cleaned after last season. Added pellets and it fired up and is chugging along. Little squeaky on the agitator so will need to add some high temp lube to the next cleaning. I really like the unit. Wish I could get more heat upstairs though- it really cooks the basement family room. Might need to add some vents in the floor with power fans to move some of it around.


----------



## Threerun (Nov 27, 2013)

Well stove overheated on setting 3 about a week ago. Tripped the sensor and she shut down. It was -6 out. Checked the baffle plate when the unit cooled down and it is indeed warped (again). This was replaced once before almost 2 years ago. Will call the dealer again see what they can do.


----------



## Threerun (Dec 5, 2013)

-12 as I write this. Good heat coming from unit. Hi/Lo setting with thermostat. Highest setting on stove 3, feed rate 1, combustion 2. Keeps the house around 65deg. Can't ask for much more than that given the unit is downstairs. 

Stay warm!


----------



## Nick Sterner (Dec 5, 2013)

Threerun said:


> -12 as I write this. Good heat coming from unit. Hi/Lo setting with thermostat. Highest setting on stove 3, feed rate 1, combustion 2. Keeps the house around 65deg. Can't ask for much more than that given the unit is downstairs.
> 
> Stay warm!



Just making sure I understand your post.  I have the Hampton GC60 which is the same as your M55 with different badges.  You said, "highest setting on stove 3?"  Does your stove not have 5 settings?  I'm asking about this because I've had several issues with mine not heating very well and if you are heating your home at -12F on heat setting 3 it only confirms that I got a dud.

Thanks


----------



## handymanCT (Dec 6, 2013)

My GCI60 has 5 settings -- most times even when its very cold I never need to kick it above 3.  I've never once had it on 5!


----------



## Threerun (Dec 16, 2013)

Nick Sterner said:


> Just making sure I understand your post.  I have the Hampton GC60 which is the same as your M55 with different badges.  You said, "highest setting on stove 3?"  Does your stove not have 5 settings?  I'm asking about this because I've had several issues with mine not heating very well and if you are heating your home at -12F on heat setting 3 it only confirms that I got a dud.
> 
> Thanks


My apologies- My stove does have a range of 1-5 for heat settings. I meant to say the highest I have set mine to is '3'. It has never been on '5'. It does a very good job of heating the house. You literally cannot stay in the basement with the stove set at '3', even if it is −12 out. The basement is finished and very well insulated. (Poured concrete. 2-6 studs insulated, then 1" rigid insulation then drywall).


----------



## Threerun (Jan 9, 2014)

My unit is broken as of today. For several weeks the unit has been tripping the overheat switch when on Hi/Lo setting. The highest I had it set was level '2' on the heat setting. So I put it into manual mode on '1' and called the dealer to come out and look at it. Two days ago I started hearing a sporadic 'banging' and 'clunking' sound and the unit would overheat quickly and trip the sensor. I took the side covers off and noticed the squirrel cage blower was basically hanging off it's assembly- completely detached from the left side of the blower motor housing and hanging there. It was periodically banging on the stove frame below. Not good. I wonder if the blower fan has been defective for some time causing these overheat issues? Dealer is coming out tomorrow to discuss. I know I have to replace the blower and it looks easy enough for me to do. Hopefully no charge for service on this one.


----------



## bostonfan49 (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi Threerun! Glad your enjoying your stove...minus the blower issue. It is definitely a full warranty replacement. The new convection blower should also come with a new capacitor as well. I didn't notice in the pics or posts if you are plugged into a surge protector or not.....? Good luck!  Bill


----------



## bostonfan49 (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi Threerun, glad your enjoying your M55. Your convection blower is definitely covered under the warranty and it should also come with a slightly different capacitor as well. More noise, but much more air flow in 3 and higher....Hey, I couldn't tell in the pics or other posts if the stove was plugged into a surge protector or not....? Good Luck, Bill


----------



## Threerun (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks- no surge protector on the unit, but that is a good point.

So the blower is toast and the blower is the old style. The tech that came out is the same guy I talked to last year about whether or not my stove had the new blower or the old one. I jogged his memory about it but he seems to think Enviro will not cover the upgrade, even though the old one is the cause of the heat sensor tripping. We will see. I would like to talk to the owner and Enviro and let them know I am documenting this unit ' long term'..


----------



## Redbarn (Jan 10, 2014)

Very much appreciate your long term review. It was a big help in determining our stove choice 2 years ago.
Our M55 experience has been very close to yours. We run ours on Hi/Low #2/#1 except for temperatures around zero when we switch to #3/#1. 
Thanks for the tip of the angle grinder and wire brush for cleaning. That does work well.


----------



## ohbix (Jan 10, 2014)

Let us know the blower outcome.  I have a "new" ie demo, 2009 build, M55 w/ the old blower.  I asked the dealer about the fan.  Enviro told him no new fan unless my stove has multiple overheat shutdowns.  I've only run at levels 1-2 for a week, so no shutdowns to date. 

And thanks for the regular updates; very helpful.


----------



## bostonfan49 (Jan 10, 2014)

Hi Threerun. I think you need to call Enviro/ Sherwood Ind. about your faulty blower. My blower also became detached from its housing and was replaced not by the dealer...(bad experience with) but buy another distributer of Enviro. In any event, this was a known problem with the stove and from my experience and other owners on this board were able to get the new blower under warranty. Hopefully another member will also help you here!  Bill


----------



## Threerun (Jan 11, 2014)

Redbarn said:


> Very much appreciate your long term review. It was a big help in determining our stove choice 2 years ago.
> Our M55 experience has been very close to yours. We run ours on Hi/Low #2/#1 except for temperatures around zero when we switch to #3/#1.
> Thanks for the tip of the angle grinder and wire brush for cleaning. That does work well.


Hey no problem- I've enjoyed this very much. By the way I came up with a new method of cleaning the burn pot that works great. So the new pellets that I get (presto-logs) seem to lay down a pretty thick glaze of carbon residue in the burnpot.  This carbon builds up even if you do periodic scraping with the hand-scraper. I'm sure there are some of you that know exactly what I'm talking about... 
So what I tried is setting the burnpot up on cinder blocks or something non burnable on the garage floor. I set two Benzo propane torches up and start heating the carbon- just let the Benzo's sit on it for a good minute or two. Then I grab the burn pot with a pair of channel locks and dunk it in a bucket of cold water. The carbon and burn pot steel expand and contract at different rates which causes the carbon to just 'pop-off'! No manual scraping, grinding or using a wire wheel brush on a drill. Repeat a few times moving the torches until the burn-pot is baby-bottom clean. I've done this 4-5 times now and there is absolutely no harm to the burn pot. It's so stout that a Benzo will not cause any warpage. Very slick trick and saves a lot of elbow grease. 

I am going to call the dealer this morning and talk to the owner about that blower motor- I think it should be replaced free even though I am technically out of warranty.


----------



## Redbarn (Jan 11, 2014)

Threerun said:


> So what I tried is setting the burnpot up on cinder blocks or something non burnable on the garage floor. I set two Benzo propane torches up and start heating the carbon- just let the Benzo's sit on it for a good minute or two. Then I grab the burn pot with a pair of channel locks and dunk it in a bucket of cold water. The carbon and burn pot steel expand and contract at different rates which causes the carbon to just 'pop-off'! No manual scraping, grinding or using a wire wheel brush on a drill. Repeat a few times moving the torches until the burn-pot is baby-bottom clean. I've done this 4-5 times now and there is absolutely no harm to the burn pot. It's so stout that a Benzo will not cause any warpage. Very slick trick and saves a lot of elbow grease.



My wife often does the stove cleaning and I don't think I'll let her do that !
Sounds like an annual or biannual cleaning technique. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Threerun (Jan 19, 2014)

I picked up the new blower yesterday. The tech was gone so I had to pay the bill. The dealer has been great- they understand the original blower was crap so they charged me their cost for the part. No mark-up. I'll try to call Enviro directly. 

The install was straightforward- disconnect power from unit, remove both side panels, disconnect the wires to the old blower, remove one bolt, loosen the other bolt and slide the old blower out. Slide the new blower in, re-install bolts, follow instructions to re-wire the blower, re-route the new capacitor and reinstall side panels. 15 minutes and I was done. 

The new blower seems stronger than the old one, however with mine being faulty for so long it's hard to recall, lol. Proof will be in the temp-sensor I guess. We'll see!


----------



## Threerun (Jan 30, 2014)

Thusfar no temp sensor trips on the unit. The new blower pushes some good heat around, and farther than the old one. Not too cold here, only in the teens at night. Had a really weird warm spell while the rest of country freezes. Weird, but that's Montana for you.


----------



## Threerun (Feb 6, 2014)

-20 right now. Stove is chugging on Hi-Lo setting with high at 3. The new fan has really made a difference. A noticeable difference in heat coming out of the unit and pushing it farther. I like it.


----------



## Bill L (Feb 6, 2014)

Nick Sterner said:


> Just making sure I understand your post.  I have the Hampton GC60 which is the same as your M55 with different badges.  You said, "highest setting on stove 3?"  Does your stove not have 5 settings?  I'm asking about this because I've had several issues with mine not heating very well and if you are heating your home at -12F on heat setting 3 it only confirms that I got a dud.
> 
> Thanks



I am also amazed that many people run their M55's at a Hi of 3 during the coldest periods. I am just coming up to a year of operation with mine, and find that a setting of 3 on Hi/Lo is not enough to heat the adjacent rooms. When it is in the 20's outside I run it in 4, and below 20 I will kick it up to 5 with a small fan blowing into the stove room to improve convection. My house is a newer 2,300 sf two story


----------



## Threerun (Feb 6, 2014)

I've never tried the highest setting. I don't need to. My house is about 2,800 sq. ft evenly divided all finished basement and upstairs. The main living areas are wide open- kitchen to dining room and living room upstairs, huge rec room downstairs. The entire house, even the basement concrete is finished as thus:

1. 2x6 walls insulated
2. 1" insulating board on top of the studs (inside the home)
3. vapor barrier
4. drywall

I'm not saying the home is super tight (it is 20+ years old) but it is pretty darned good. If I keep the basement (where the pellet stove is) at 78-79deg, the upstairs is generally 68deg. There is a propane fireplace upstairs that will kick on in this cold weather but it doesn't constantly run.

The M55 is a workhorse. I'm really happy with it (although it can get too warm downstairs when we watch tv- have to crack a window even on setting 1).

Oh and −27 right now not including wind chill.


----------



## Threerun (Mar 1, 2014)

Winter is still here in all its fury. We've been in a blizzard for 2 days now, it's -7 not including windchill. Forecast is -20 tonight. 

House is 71 deg upstairs and the basement is 80 degrees, lol! Man I love this pellet stove. That new fan certainly did the trick.


----------



## Threerun (Mar 27, 2014)

Still in winter as of today. 1-2' of snow in the high country, 30 degrees in the valley. Down to 6 bags of pellets, may need to buy another 20 Idaho Supremes here shortly. No problems with the stove. Will not clean it until the season is over. 

Tom


----------



## vinny11950 (Mar 28, 2014)

Threerun said:


> Still in winter as of today. 1-2' of snow in the high country, 30 degrees in the valley. Down to 6 bags of pellets, may need to buy another 20 Idaho Supremes here shortly. No problems with the stove. Will not clean it until the season is over.
> 
> Tom



6 bags!  wow.

I also haven't given the stove a good cleaning (taking off the baffle and vacuuming the ash port holes) for about 7 weeks now.  No issues - though i have been burning Somersets and PTLs.

Good luck finding pellets, Threerun.


----------



## Threerun (Mar 29, 2014)

vinny11950 said:


> 6 bags!  wow.
> 
> I also haven't given the stove a good cleaning (taking off the baffle and vacuuming the ash port holes) for about 7 weeks now.  No issues - though i have been burning Somersets and PTLs.
> 
> Good luck finding pellets, Threerun.


We have no shortage of pellets here. I can go to Home Depot, Lowes or the Dealer and get a pallet tomorrow.


----------



## stovelark (Mar 29, 2014)

Hi threerun-  Have monitored and enjoyed your many entries with the M55.  I've sold, installed and serviced many of these stoves over the past several seasons.  While no pellet stove is perfect (another mechanical appliance) yours has seemingly performed well for you.  All too many times all I hear about is the "problem" stoves, its always the same, something's wrong with the stove.  There have been many problems with stoves, a lot are caused by improper installations, improper running by the operator and sometimes the stoves themselves.  My 2 Enviros have been a pleasant experience to have, but I am blessed by knowing how to use and fix them.  In 6 seasons all I have done is clean and burn them.  My Empress convection blower is whining a bit though, so I'll limp through this season with her and replace before next fall. 
   Keep your entries going, its good reading and I have to say, that is quite the cold weather to have your stove perform so well for you.  Here in New England, we have had a hard long winter, just looking for a little sunshine,  Good luck.


----------



## Threerun (Apr 5, 2014)

Thanks stovelark. I will admit that I am no professional, however I am mechanically inclined and have burned wood/pellets for over 20 years, so I like to think I know what I'm doing. I was initially concerned that a pellet stove would be problematic, with the electronics and moving parts, however I've come to realize that with proper maintenance most issues can be resolved.

With that being said- I will need to clean my stove, lol. I've run about a ton through it with NO CLEANING and it finally told me 'enough already'. I'll more than likely burn another 20 bags this season too. Drats.

This is a good stove. I don't think I would want a pellet insert, but the Enviro freestanding units seem to perform and perform well. I know mine throws off a lot of heat. It far exceeded my expectations, especially going from a Dutchwest XL stove burning hardwoods in WV to pellets in Montana.


----------



## Threerun (Nov 11, 2014)

Stove is cleaned and fired up again. Had a slight issue with pellets building up on the feed chute and burning up the chute. I didn't quite reinstall the burn pot assembly after cleaning. Whoops. Seems to be doing fine now. down to 5 degrees right now. Welcome back winter..


----------



## vinny11950 (Nov 11, 2014)

wow!  5 degrees.  stay warm and safe, Threerun.


----------



## Threerun (Nov 12, 2014)

Forecast is −10 tonight. Good hunting weather. Hopefully connect with a whitey tomorrow. I just bought a ton of Idaho Supremes red fir pellets, and about 20 bags of some other brand of red fir pellets. Going to give them a shot and see how they do. 

My stove is running at heat setting 2, air combustion 2, and feed trim 2. Looks like all ash burn in the pot- no leftovers spilling into the pan. I have no OAK, and the pressure damper is set to factory. Not really had any issues with it this way, so why fuss?

79 deg in the downstairs (where the stove is), 68 degrees upstairs. Pretty dang perfect.


----------



## Threerun (Nov 18, 2014)

About a week into it and it's been running non-stop. We just climbed into the upper 20's today. Been around zero or single digits every night, usually 10-15 deg during the day. Nice little cold snap. Stove has not had a problem. Need to really clean the burn pot this week. Hearing a little screeching down there. I've been removing stubborn carbon by setting the burn pot across two landscape blocks (upside down), then I take my Benzo torch and set it under the pot where heavy carbon has built up. Let it sit for a good 3-5 minutes until that carbon gets red hot underneath. Grab the burn pot with a set of dykes, dunk in a bucket of cold water. Carbon flakes off in chunks- no scraping. Been doing that for 2 years now, no problems. Works like a champ.


----------



## vinny11950 (Nov 18, 2014)

Threerun said:


> About a week into it and it's been running non-stop. We just climbed into the upper 20's today. Been around zero or single digits every night, usually 10-15 deg during the day. Nice little cold snap. Stove has not had a problem. Need to really clean the burn pot this week. Hearing a little screeching down there. I've been removing stubborn carbon by setting the burn pot across two landscape blocks (upside down), then I take my Benzo torch and set it under the pot where heavy carbon has built up. Let it sit for a good 3-5 minutes until that carbon gets red hot underneath. Grab the burn pot with a set of dykes, dunk in a bucket of cold water. Carbon flakes off in chunks- no scraping. Been doing that for 2 years now, no problems. Works like a champ.



would never have thought of that.  thanks for sharing.


----------



## Threerun (Nov 25, 2014)

vinny11950 said:


> would never have thought of that.  thanks for sharing.


Expansion and contraction are the key. The two do so at different rates, so carbon literally sloughs off. It's amazing (and makes you go a little farther between scrapings  )


----------



## Threerun (Nov 30, 2014)

Soooo... Been in the ice box for a few days. It's −8 right now, about 6" new snow in the valley. 1/2 mile up the hill behind me they have 12-18" powder. 

The M55 is chugging along eating Idaho Fir pellets right now. Set on temp 3. Downstairs is 77deg, upstairs is 68deg, but we have the propane fireplace going as well. I'm gonna clean the stove tomorrow and get it ready for a −10 night. Seems like the air output on the fan is a little light. Might need a good overall cleaning... 

Just think- only Thanksgiving and the cold stuff ain't started yet!


----------



## vinny11950 (Nov 30, 2014)

Wow.  Hopefully the cold will take break.  It seemed to do that last year, started strong, let up a little, then returned.  Enjoy the cleaning of the stove.... Cleaned out my squirrel cage last week and decided it was time to upgrade to the new convection fan.  The old is already getting out of sorts.


----------



## Threerun (Dec 1, 2014)

-15 this morning. I went downstairs and turned the M55 to heat setting 3. At level 2 the downstairs living areas are 75deg, upstairs 67deg. 

Brrrr!!


----------



## Threerun (Dec 16, 2014)

Been warm as of late. It's only 19deg now. Stove got a good cleaning today. The heat shield is again warped, but it went back on after disassembly- I'm gonna call the dealer on this one- seems to thin for this kind of duty. Not much in the way of ash build up- burned a ton and the pan was a little full. The chimney was pretty clean so I must be getting a good burn. 

Good stove.


----------



## vinny11950 (Dec 16, 2014)

My heat shield is still straight as in day one, after years of burning.  See if you can claim it in the warranty.


----------



## Threerun (Dec 30, 2014)

-17 last night. Had the stove at temp setting 3. No problems, but sure eating some pellets this week baby!


----------



## ohbix (Dec 30, 2014)

Question.  Had a brief electrical "blink" this am.  M55 fs, level 2, manual mode.  The computer shut down; stove fans stopped, then restarted.  Stove was now running at level 1.  Is this normal; ie stove will restart/run at level one following an electrical blink?  Would it do the same if running in high/low?


----------



## Threerun (Dec 30, 2014)

I've had that happen too but it just shut down. I wish it would restart automatically.


----------



## freelheeler (Dec 31, 2014)

So yesterday I was reading your post / review wondering which new pellet stove I should purchase, because mine (2008 lennox traditions) has been a PIA for the last 5 years.  I actually posted a new post asking for advise...

That's when I came across your description of how you clean your pellet grate, blow torch and cold water.  So last night i got to thinking, we constantly clean and blow out and pound on the stove and scrape the grate and it constantly fills with half burnt pellets and burns like crap... but i'd never torched the grate it and dunked it.  So I did last night and for the first time since I can remember it ran through the night on medium heat  and the grate was still burning perfect!  I'm almost afraid to jinks it by posting this but thought others should know and try it. I've spent thousands and hundreds of hours cleaning and trying different setups, not to mention dozens of different pellets to get it to work.

The heating and cooling sort of micro cleans and dislodges the grit and ash between the small rails.  Over time the space had decreased just enough so that the burnt pellets and ash would not fall through fast enough causing the pellets to build up and ultimately snuf out the fire.  It wasn't until I got in close with the torch that I could see the years 'resin' build up.  Within an hour it was pretty clean (I ran out of propane) so I put it back in the stove and it was like someone had flipped a switch... *thank you!  *This little gem of a cleaning tip should be a must read for all pellet stove owners (or a least those of us who've struggled and limped along for years trying to get our tradition stoves to work).


----------



## Threerun (Jan 1, 2015)

It's amazing when you get that torch under some of that carbon- it starts to glow and then emit little red 'flame throws' where O2 is caught in the carbon. You know it's hot when that happens. A dunk in cold water and it literally falls off. 

It's a great way to get that pot completely carbon free.


----------



## Threerun (Jan 5, 2015)

We're having weird weather lately. Last week was below zero, no snow, this week above 32 lots of snow, later this week close to 40 then back in the freezer. Hard to adjust the stove to stuff like this (on manual). Other than that- stove is running great. Keeping it very LOW because we all pile into the family room downstairs for the holiday. Anything above heat setting 3 gets unbearable unless it is −20 outside...


----------



## Threerun (Jan 14, 2015)

Weird weather continues in the Helena Valley. Right now it is 6 degrees and we are blanketed with ice fog. It's very pretty out, the hoar frost clinging to the pine needles is something to see, however it makes it very damp and very, very cold out. Been like this for 2 days. I had to turn the stove to heat setting '3' the past couple days to overcome the damp cold. Stove is functioning well and it really likes the Idaho fir pellets I've been feeding it. Very low ash, complete burn and very hot. Much hotter than the Prestologs and other brands I've tried. They are not cheap- $135 a ton, but the Ag Feed place I get them from keeps their stock indoors all the time- so the quality is simply excellent. Going to buy 1 more ton for the season.


----------



## Threerun (Feb 11, 2015)

Well I never bought that additional ton. It has been unbelievably warm for the past 2-3 weeks! Day time highs in the 50's and 60's, nights above freezing.. It is really spring like in Montana.. All the lake ice around me is gone- this has been the shortest ice fishing season for sure! I have not run the stove for at least two weeks. 

Man- New Hampshire and Mass. is getting all the fun! We want snow and cold here!


----------



## 3650 (Feb 11, 2015)

Threerun said:


> It's amazing when you get that torch under some of that carbon- it starts to glow and then emit little red 'flame throws' where O2 is caught in the carbon. You know it's hot when that happens. A dunk in cold water and it literally falls off.
> 
> It's a great way to get that pot completely carbon free.




Interesting, but I wonder what that quenching cycle is doing to the steel? Might make I brittle and shorten the life of the pot. Is it stainless?


----------



## Threerun (Feb 13, 2015)

3650 said:


> Interesting, but I wonder what that quenching cycle is doing to the steel? Might make I brittle and shorten the life of the pot. Is it stainless?


It's not stainless. I don't think it will shorten the life- it's a really stout pot. I've had it 4 years now..


----------



## vinny11950 (Feb 13, 2015)

Threerun said:


> Well I never bought that additional ton. It has been unbelievably warm for the past 2-3 weeks! Day time highs in the 50's and 60's, nights above freezing.. It is really spring like in Montana.. All the lake ice around me is gone- this has been the shortest ice fishing season for sure! I have not run the stove for at least two weeks.
> 
> Man- New Hampshire and Mass. is getting all the fun! We want snow and cold here!



You can have the cold, Threerun.  Though 20 degrees here in  NY is not that cold over by you, I imagine.


----------



## Threerun (Feb 17, 2015)

vinny11950 said:


> You can have the cold, Threerun.  Though 20 degrees here in  NY is not that cold over by you, I imagine.


You know −20 here is easier than 25deg in WV, especially central WV where the air was damp and cold. If the sun is out and there is no wind, cold is not bad out here.


----------



## Threerun (Feb 22, 2015)

WOW! Finally got a little winter back! It was 0deg last night and snow yesterday.. Never made it out of the 20's today.. Fired the stove back up and hoping my 8 bags of pellets last me the rest of the winter! (I know it won't). Looks like a 1/2 ton is on order...


----------



## ohbix (Feb 23, 2015)

Question re: agitator life span.  I got a new agitator this season, and have been burning a corn/pellet mix the past month.  When cleaning yesterday, I noted that the three middle fingers on the agitator have eroded quite a bit.  How long, on average, do the agitators last?  I wonder whether the corn is the issue.


----------



## DevinM88 (Mar 1, 2015)

@ohbix that looks like a great question for @Dana-r check out this post #7 at https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/m55-cast-replacement-parts.133971/


----------



## ohbix (Mar 1, 2015)

Devin, thanks for the link.  Mine is degraded on the central fingers, but not disintegrating along the main shaft.  Today post clean I changed the mode to regular pellets.  Maybe keeping the fuel more spread out will help.  The other change, along w/ the new agitator last Nov, is the "turbo" convection fan.  Had the old, low output, fan.  Do you like the extended hopper?  That's on the wish list.


----------



## Threerun (Mar 2, 2015)

ohbix said:


> Question re: agitator life span.  I got a new agitator this season, and have been burning a corn/pellet mix the past month.  When cleaning yesterday, I noted that the three middle fingers on the agitator have eroded quite a bit.  How long, on average, do the agitators last?  I wonder whether the corn is the issue.



Sorry- I don't check in here too often. I've not noticed any significant erosion in the agitator. 4 years running, about 3-4 tons per year. I do some wear occurring where the shaft enters the stove body, on both sides..


----------



## Threerun (Nov 25, 2015)

Fired the unit several weeks ago. Just a minor cleaning, check over on the exhaust pipe, cleared the outside vent and loaded it up and pressed 'On'. Working fine no issues. Just bought a ton of Idaho Supreme in time for a cold snap. We just got 6" fresh snow, currently 11deg  and forecast to be below zero for the next couple of days.


----------



## NYBurner (Nov 25, 2015)

Hey Threerun - had not seen you post yet this season, good to see you are back.


----------



## Threerun (Nov 25, 2015)

NYBurner said:


> Hey Threerun - had not seen you post yet this season, good to see you are back.


Sure thing! Thought I'd keep this log going for a while..
I've been out hunting birds all throughout Central and Eastern Montana. Went 22 out of the past 30 nights in my truck camper. Going out again next week and WISH I had a pellet stove in my camper, lol.


----------



## vinny11950 (Nov 26, 2015)

Threerun said:


> Fired the unit several weeks ago. Just a minor cleaning, check over on the exhaust pipe, cleared the outside vent and loaded it up and pressed 'On'. Working fine no issues. Just bought a ton of Idaho Supreme in time for a cold snap. We just got 6" fresh snow, currently 11deg  and forecast to be below zero for the next couple of days.



Hi, Threerun.  Glad to see you are still around.

How's the stirrer looking?  Mine is looking very thin now; I think next year I will have to replace it.


----------



## Threerun (Nov 26, 2015)

vinny11950 said:


> Hi, Threerun.  Glad to see you are still around.
> 
> How's the stirrer looking?  Mine is looking very thin now; I think next year I will have to replace it.


It looks okay for now. How many tons do you run through a year? BTW It's ZERO degrees right now.. Had it running at '3' all night.. Brr..


----------



## vinny11950 (Nov 26, 2015)

Threerun said:


> It looks okay for now. How many tons do you run through a year? BTW It's ZERO degrees right now.. Had it running at '3' all night.. Brr..



Wow 0 degrees and you only used setting 3...  that's pretty good.  Your home must be well insulated.

We go through about 3.5 tons are year.  We are close to the ocean and I am thinking the ocean air is maybe taking its toll.


----------



## Threerun (Nov 26, 2015)

vinny11950 said:


> Wow 0 degrees and you only used setting 3...  that's pretty good.  Your home must be well insulated.
> 
> We go through about 3.5 tons are year.  We are close to the ocean and I am thinking the ocean air is maybe taking its toll.


Mine is wearing, but not to the point its thin. Hey I see you're installing a Dutchwest. Great choice. Back in WV we had an older Dutchwest X-Large (CAT equipped) and we burned 4-5 cords of hardwood a year. That was a great, great stove.


----------



## vinny11950 (Nov 26, 2015)

Threerun said:


> Mine is wearing, but not to the point its thin. Hey I see you're installing a Dutchwest. Great choice. Back in WV we had an older Dutchwest X-Large (CAT equipped) and we burned 4-5 cords of hardwood a year. That was a great, great stove.



Thanks, but the DW has been sadly sitting in the basement the past few years.  This was going to be the year but then I had to do a bunch of work on the Jeep and master bathroom has  to be redone.  Hopefully I can get the install started this season at least.  I want to see those slow, long burning flames.


----------



## Threerun (Nov 27, 2015)

So it was -5 last night, again the stove was steady set at '3'. That new fan works great- Have not tripped the overheat sensor at all. The old original blower would have caused the stove to trip in the middle of the night. Glad that is resolved..


----------



## vinny11950 (Nov 27, 2015)

What temps do you get inside the house?

We get around 72 to 80 (mom likes it very warm, says her diabetes makes her feel cold) when its 40 outside at setting 1 or 2, depending on wind, time of day.  Back of the house bedrooms go to 66-68.  When it goes to the 20s, 3 setting keeps it around 70 inside.


----------



## Threerun (Nov 30, 2015)

vinny11950 said:


> What temps do you get inside the house?
> 
> We get around 72 to 80 (mom likes it very warm, says her diabetes makes her feel cold) when its 40 outside at setting 1 or 2, depending on wind, time of day.  Back of the house bedrooms go to 66-68.  When it goes to the 20s, 3 setting keeps it around 70 inside.



We have about 2,800 sq. ft, more or less with the M55 in the basement (finished). Evenly split finished upper and lower…  Right now it is -2 out and the temp down there is 77deg and upstairs about 68deg. Heat setting was on '2', and I just kicked it to '3' for the night. It should maintain the upper floors at 65-68 and the lower floor at 77-82. The two bedrooms down stairs are warm (down a hall) and about 72deg all night.


----------



## vinny11950 (Dec 1, 2015)

Threerun said:


> We have about 2,800 sq. ft, more or less with the M55 in the basement (finished). Evenly split finished upper and lower…  Right now it is -2 out and the temp down there is 77deg and upstairs about 68deg. Heat setting was on '2', and I just kicked it to '3' for the night. It should maintain the upper floors at 65-68 and the lower floor at 77-82. The two bedrooms down stairs are warm (down a hall) and about 72deg all night.



Those are great temps inside considering how cold it is.


----------



## Threerun (Jan 2, 2016)

1 ton through the stove and 1 good cleaning so far- no issues. It's been single digits at night, teens or low 20's during the day.. Going out to buy another ton..

-2 right now. Time to load her again..


----------



## Threerun (Jan 8, 2016)

-2 tonight. Running the stove at setting 3. Downstairs- 80deg, upstairs- 68deg.  Buying a 3rd ton for the rest of the season...


----------



## Threerun (Nov 17, 2017)

M55 still going strong. Fired it up end of October. Been in the teens and below at night.


----------



## vinny11950 (Nov 17, 2017)

Threerun said:


> M55 still going strong. Fired it up end of October. Been in the teens and below at night.



Hi, Threerun, good to hear from you again.  Glad the stove is going strong.  Mine too.  I got some surface rust on the outside, lower pedestal footing, but very minor.  The agitator is looking thin, and may need replacing next year.  Everything else is good.  I have a spare exhaust blower ready should I ever need it.  Along with some fuses and a temp switch too.


----------



## Threerun (Dec 6, 2017)

vinny11950 said:


> Hi, Threerun, good to hear from you again.  Glad the stove is going strong.  Mine too.  I got some surface rust on the outside, lower pedestal footing, but very minor.  The agitator is looking thin, and may need replacing next year.  Everything else is good.  I have a spare exhaust blower ready should I ever need it.  Along with some fuses and a temp switch too.



Hey Vinny! Yeah my agitator is getting a little worn as well, and it looks like I will need to replace that heat shield/diffuser once again. My local hearth stove dealer no longer carries Enviro (as a matter of fact he erroneously told me they were no longer in business or selling the M55- something along those lines). Yeah right. Looks like I'll have to go manufacturer direct for parts now..


----------



## Mt Bob (Dec 6, 2017)

Threerun said:


> Hey Vinny! Yeah my agitator is getting a little worn as well, and it looks like I will need to replace that heat shield/diffuser once again. My local hearth stove dealer no longer carries Enviro (as a matter of fact he erroneously told me they were no longer in business or selling the M55- something along those lines). Yeah right. Looks like I'll have to go manufacturer direct for parts now..


Mountainview will mail almost any part to you.https://www.stove-parts-unlimited.com/


----------



## JRemington (Dec 6, 2017)

The M55 is my favorite for sure. I'm not sure if this is allowed but we are an Enviro Dealer and if you can't find parts feel free to contact me. If this isn't allowed please delete this post.


----------



## Threerun (Dec 8, 2017)

JRemington- you know what you could do? Find out why enviro makes such thin steel plates for a heat shield!

I'm thinking of buying a new one, taking it to a fab shop and have them weld another piece to the exposed shield to see if that will eliminate the warping. It's pretty pronounced.







I don't over fire this stove. It pretty much is set at 1 and 2, and air intake at 3. Pretty clean burn and consistent heat output.


----------



## vinny11950 (Dec 8, 2017)

That is strange because mine is still like new after 7 years of burning.  No metal wear either.  Mine was built in 2009, so maybe the changed the formula for that piece in later stoves?  

I think I have read about that part warping just a few times on here.  And that was early on.  Doesn't happen often.


----------



## Threerun (Dec 8, 2017)

I'm going to call Enviro today.


----------



## Ssyko (Dec 8, 2017)

If they don’t send you a new one, when you go to the fab shop have one made out of 3/16” - 1/4” plate wont warp again.


----------



## Threerun (Dec 8, 2017)

So I called Sherwood Industries. They referred me to their area distributor, Associated Energy Systems 1-800-682-8722. AES refused to assist a consumer directly, they referred me back to the dealer. I explained the dealer rep's response (said Enviro was out of business- obviously pushing a LOPI product). AES said they are still a retailer of Enviro and recently had 15 units shipped to them.. Oh the games...

So I called the owner of the shop- they've been in business over 30 years. I've bought my stove and a crap pile of landscape block from them. He remembered my name when I called. I explained what his rep had told me, and he kinda admitted they are supposed to push to LOPI because "we think they are better units".

I kinda came unglued, told him I simply want an issue fixed, not a new unit. (It's crap like this that gives the industry a bad rap). I explained the issue and he said he will have his tech guy call back. 

To all the dealers that may read this- Don't do what these clowns just did.


----------



## Threerun (Dec 8, 2017)

I went to my local dealer, talked to their elder statesman- he was on the phone with techs when I went in. Showed him the picture of the baffle, e-mailed it him and he sent it on to the tech, Right now they are 'baffled' (pun intended) on why that would happen. From what I could gather they want to do a pressure check, check the unit- a whole host of things. 

I don't care- just find the problem so I can fix it, lol.


----------



## vinny11950 (Dec 8, 2017)

Threerun said:


> I went to my local dealer, talked to their elder statesman- he was on the phone with techs when I went in. Showed him the picture of the baffle, e-mailed it him and he sent it on to the tech, Right now they are 'baffled' (pun intended) on why that would happen. From what I could gather they want to do a pressure check, check the unit- a whole host of things.
> 
> I don't care- just find the problem so I can fix it, lol.



At least they are looking into it.  And yes, they do have a wacky distributor/dealer relationship that leaves the customer at the mercy of the dealer.  And to be fair, the dealer is not making money from the service call.  Hopefully they fix it.


----------



## JRemington (Dec 8, 2017)

Our Distributor said there hasn't been an issue. That doesn't mean their telling the truth though. We get 40 bucks for a warranty service. Usually covers the gas lol.


----------



## Threerun (Dec 8, 2017)

JRemington said:


> Our Distributor said there hasn't been an issue. That doesn't mean their telling the truth though. We get 40 bucks for a warranty service. Usually covers the gas lol.



That sucks. We're out here trying to figure out what's wrong and they won't help...


----------



## JRemington (Dec 8, 2017)

I'll run ours hot, max out the feed trim and see if I can warp it. I'll just have to open the windows. I don't mind putting them through a good testing lol. And when there is a problem I don't hesitate getting into it with our Distributor. At first he tried the blowing smoke game. If you let them they can come up with some real excuses trying to wear you out to where you just get sick of it and give up. Tell your Dealer to fix the issue or you'll dump the stove in his driveway. All he has to do is have them send you a new plate under warranty. It doesn't cost him anything.


----------



## Mt Bob (Dec 8, 2017)

Threerun said:


> That sucks. We're out here trying to figure out what's wrong and they won't help...


Don't know where you are,out here,and do not know your heating situation,but,for info,my BIL runs an old St Croix,burns out 2 fire pots a year.Well,is an poorly insulated cabin,and it runs 2/3 to high most of the time.Most pellet stoves recommend  not doing this.Some(harmans) are self regulating,you cannot hurt them.Got my BIL an arc welder,he relines the pots,has spares,has been doing this for ten years.Most older(and newer cheaper) stoves are not made to run wide open for long periods,it burns out firepots,warps metal.Same thing happens with wood stoves.Basicly,the stove is too small for the job.


----------



## stovelark (Dec 9, 2017)

OK  I been monitoring and reading here-  Enviro did have trouble with the M55 FS baffle warping on a number of units, I've replaced a few myself under warranty and I didn't have any trouble getting replacements from Enviro or the distributor.  They did make a re-inforced baffle that was meant to fix the problem.  Looking on their website parts list, I believe 50-2041 was the old one, and 50-2148 is the new re-inforced baffle.  Running the M55 on 2 or 3 continuously is certainly not running it hard, I think that is the preferred settings to use it on....  I also agree that the original baffle was made rather flimsy.   This has certainly been a nice, quiet model so far, Enviro as a company is doing well, espec their pellet line.  The wood side of the house are fantastic too, but not as popular here in NE as their pellet stoves are.  Good luck with your venture.


----------



## Threerun (Dec 11, 2017)

stovelark said:


> OK  I been monitoring and reading here-  Enviro did have trouble with the M55 FS baffle warping on a number of units, I've replaced a few myself under warranty and I didn't have any trouble getting replacements from Enviro or the distributor.  They did make a re-inforced baffle that was meant to fix the problem.  Looking on their website parts list, I believe 50-2041 was the old one, and 50-2148 is the new re-inforced baffle.  Running the M55 on 2 or 3 continuously is certainly not running it hard, I think that is the preferred settings to use it on....  I also agree that the original baffle was made rather flimsy.   This has certainly been a nice, quiet model so far, Enviro as a company is doing well, espec their pellet line.  The wood side of the house are fantastic too, but not as popular here in NE as their pellet stoves are.  Good luck with your venture.



Yeah just got a message from the dealer- the new part# is 50-2148, also $150!!

He did indicate that a new part# usually indicates a 'newly designed' part, but he couldn't find out what changed. So I'll get this new one and compare it to the existing and go from there.

Meh- I guess forking out $150 after 5+ years continuous winter service ain't so bad.

We have a cold air inversion over our valley right now. The rest of the state is in the upper 40's and 50's, we're sitting at 19 right now, lol.


----------



## Threerun (Dec 11, 2017)

I did get a new appliance for my shop..







An Englander wood furnace. I have a lot of trash Ponderosa pine on my property- good way to heat the shop.


----------



## stovelark (Dec 11, 2017)

Hi Threerun- good to see you reporting in again.  Yeah think you will find the new one a little beefier than the original.  Stay warm.


----------



## Threerun (Dec 12, 2017)

Hey thanks! Yeah it'll be in next week. I'll shoot a photo of it.


----------



## Threerun (Dec 29, 2017)

So I got the new baffle, and it is marginally more stout than the replacement. Not even worthy of a picture. I'd say 1/16" thicker. No support webs, just flat steel bent like the last one.. We'll see. 

It's been sub-zero here for about 2 weeks, lot's of snow right now- 18" forecast. Not as bad as the East- I pity you guys... Cleaned out the stove last night, after 1 ton of pellets my ash pan was 1/2 full and it only needed a light cleaning. Back in service in 1 hour. 

Great unit. Such a workhorse. .


----------



## Threerun (Dec 30, 2017)

-4 deg and the house is 67. Near the stove  is, oh, about 85, lol


----------



## Ssyko (Dec 30, 2017)

We had a heat wave here today outside thermostat said 16F good day to retire the Big-E and replace with the quad. It is now in the corner maintaining 74f. Temps supposed to drop down again below zero. Justfinished moving the last of the 6’ of snow we got,Gotta love upstate Tug Hill region.


----------



## stovelark (Dec 31, 2017)

Good to hear you're up and running threerun, it is super cold here tonight as the year goes away, hearing a snow storm next Thursday?  Guess it will warm up some for that..... stay warm all.


----------



## Threerun (Jan 6, 2018)

You guys in the east got walloped with that storm! That cold front marched due east- last weekend my friends in Glasgow were duck and goose hunting in -35 weather. -55 with the wind chill. Yikes!!


----------



## Threerun (Feb 8, 2018)

New baffle is solid as a rock- no warpage. Unit just cranks along.

This morning when I left for work it was 46deg. Came home it was 6 and dropping. Forecast is below zero for the next few nights.

Buying another 1T this weekend. Figure I'll burn 3.5-4 T this year.


----------



## Threerun (Nov 24, 2018)

Well she’s fired up again and chugging pellets. What more can I ask?


----------



## vinny11950 (Nov 24, 2018)

Hi, Threerun, glad to hear from you again.

How's the stirrer rod doing?  Mine is worn down a lot, but I think it can go 2 more seasons.


----------



## Threerun (Nov 24, 2018)

vinny11950 said:


> Hi, Threerun, glad to hear from you again.
> 
> How's the stirrer rod doing?  Mine is worn down a lot, but I think it can go 2 more seasons.


I think mine will go a few more. Maybe 10 years?

Edit- I meant to say it might last a total of 10 years, so 2 more years.


----------



## Threerun (Dec 31, 2018)

Been kinda warm here. 40’s during days, upper 20’s at night. Not burning a lot.  

Just got a cold front/blizzard that delivered 6” snow and single digit temps, so she’ll get a little workout. 

Been a great unit thusfar.


----------



## Threerun (Feb 25, 2019)

Well February came in like a banshee from Hell. We've had sub-zero temps and snow, snow, snow.. Tonight is forecast for an additional 10" on top of the 10-15" already on the ground and -10F without windchill. My friends on the Hi-Line are going to get -38F temps tonight. Brrrrrrrr.....

Stove keeps on cranking. Had some minor operator errors with the heat baffle after a cleaning (thank you Vinnie for the reminder!) , but she's chugging on 3 all day, all night, not a fuss or complaint. Still amazed at how this thing just performs even with minimal care on my part..


----------



## Threerun (Mar 5, 2019)

Well we’ve had two pretty brutal nights, Sunday night / Mon a.m. was -36, and last night -30. Never got above 0 yesterday. Stove setting is on ‘3’. Any higher and you literally cannot spend more than a few minutes in the downstairs family room. 

Upstairs, with only the pellet stove running, stayed 65deg, which is fine by me. 

One thing I can say is the new baffle plate is withstanding the hot stove well. The old one would’ve warped out by now.


----------



## Mt Bob (Mar 5, 2019)

Threerun said:


> Well we’ve had two pretty brutal nights, Sunday night / Mon a.m. was -36, and last night -30. Never got above 0 yesterday. Stove setting is on ‘3’. Any higher and you literally cannot spend more than a few minutes in the downstairs family room.
> 
> Upstairs, with only the pellet stove running, stayed 65deg, which is fine by me.
> 
> One thing I can say is the new baffle plate is withstanding the hot stove well. The old one would’ve warped out by now.


Hey,got up to 20 today(above Bozeman pass),moved a bunch of snow piles,widening driveway/road.Looks like more sub-0 coming in,for us.


----------



## Threerun (Mar 5, 2019)

bob bare said:


> Hey,got up to 20 today(above Bozeman pass),moved a bunch of snow piles,widening driveway/road.Looks like more sub-0 coming in,for us.



Yeah I talked to a friend in Glendive MT today- he was at 20 when we were at -4. Bastard.


----------



## Mt Bob (Mar 5, 2019)

Threerun said:


> Yeah I talked to a friend in Glendive MT today- he was at 20 when we were at -4. Bastard.


LOL


----------



## phile (Mar 9, 2019)

hey threerun, your review sealed the deal on the M55. 1st season almost done and loving it. I seen vinny asked you about your stirrer, mine is almost gone in the middle. don't know if Vinny is going to see this or not, but I think I need a new one for next year. lol. hopefully it finishes out this year. I mix corn with pellets, maybe that has something to do with it, I don't know. My dealer sucks so I am going to try and get with Enviro myself I think. Anyway I just wanted to say thanks for the review.


----------



## vinny11950 (Mar 10, 2019)

phile said:


> hey threerun, your review sealed the deal on the M55. 1st season almost done and loving it. I seen vinny asked you about your stirrer, mine is almost gone in the middle. don't know if Vinny is going to see this or not, but I think I need a new one for next year. lol. hopefully it finishes out this year. I mix corn with pellets, maybe that has something to do with it, I don't know. My dealer sucks so I am going to try and get with Enviro myself I think. Anyway I just wanted to say thanks for the review.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, that stirrer rod is worn down.  And from only 1 year of use?

That part could still be under warranty, so definitively contact Enviro and get a new one for free.  Check your burn pot liner and grate too, get them replaced if they are worn down.  The M55 is advertised as a multi-fuel stove so it should be able to handle corn.

Also, I hope you got a multifuel vent/exhaust pipe.


----------



## Threerun (Mar 12, 2019)

phile said:


> hey threerun, your review sealed the deal on the M55. 1st season almost done and loving it. I seen vinny asked you about your stirrer, mine is almost gone in the middle. don't know if Vinny is going to see this or not, but I think I need a new one for next year. lol. hopefully it finishes out this year. I mix corn with pellets, maybe that has something to do with it, I don't know. My dealer sucks so I am going to try and get with Enviro myself I think. Anyway I just wanted to say thanks for the review.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy CARP!! That rod is worn thin as heck! Mine looks brand new compared to that! Something is not right. With it worn in the middle like that I'd wonder if the corn is too abrasive for the metal, or if the burn pot is so hot that it weakens the metal..

WOW!!


----------



## Threerun (Mar 12, 2019)

Threerun said:


> Holy CARP!! That rod is worn thin as heck! Mine looks brand new compared to that! Something is not right. With it worn in the middle like that I'd wonder if the corn is to abrasive for the metal, or if the burn pot is so hot that it weakens the metal..
> 
> WOW!!




Hey look at post #90 from someone posting in this thread about a worn agitator rod AND they were burning corn!

New Enviro M55 FS stove owner


----------



## Threerun (Mar 22, 2019)

Well nights in the teens, days in 50’s.. Shoulder season may be here. Time to do a deep clean on the stove..


----------



## Threerun (Apr 28, 2019)

Threerun said:


> Well nights in the teens, days in 50’s.. Shoulder season may be here. Time to do a deep clean on the stove..


----------



## Threerun (Apr 28, 2019)

Well 28 degrees and a blizzard. The M55 is back in service today..


----------



## vinny11950 (Apr 28, 2019)

Threerun said:


> Well 28 degrees and a blizzard. The M55 is back in service today..



Not nearly as bad here, but low 40s has the stove running too.


----------



## Threerun (Apr 28, 2019)

Yeah supposed to be in the 30’s next week. Yahoo. 

So much for fishing out of the kayak, lol


----------



## Threerun (Oct 23, 2019)

Cleaned the unit and fired it up. Been anywhere from the 30's-40's during the day and teens-20's at night. It seems as though the fan isn't quite pumping out the volume as before. I may cycle it off and tear it down and see if the fan is dirty or needs attention.  This will be season 8 (if I recall) with this unit.


----------



## Gti631 (Dec 10, 2019)

Keep us posted. I'm really thinking about a m55 insert after reading this.


----------



## Threerun (Jan 7, 2020)

It just needed a good cleaning. Working great now. Been a mild winter thus far


----------



## johneh (Jan 7, 2020)

A Clean stove is a happy stove


----------



## Threerun (Jan 17, 2020)

Well I had to order another distribution fan.  This will be the third. I can tell the fan is on it's way out- the bearing is making all hells kind of noise and the velocity of the output air is dropping. 

I can say that is certainly the weak link in this unit. This will be the third fan in 9 years.  They run about $325 a pop too.


----------



## vinny11950 (Jan 18, 2020)

Too bad.   And that 325 sure does make a dent in the wallet.


----------



## Threerun (Jan 19, 2020)

Well I’m going to put new bearings in the old fan assembly and keep it on the shelf. Invariably the fan will go out during the coldest weather.


----------



## Threerun (Nov 29, 2020)

Fired her up in October. Had a few cold spells and a few snow storms. Got two tons of Idaho Supremes in the garage. Unit needs a good cleaning but it's pumping out the heat.


----------



## Threerun (Oct 29, 2021)

Back again for another fun year! Haven't had the unit on yet, but this weekend looks like the start to this seasons heating. I've stocked up on 4.5 tons of pellets. We're keeping this unit but buying a new Harmon insert unit to replace an old propane fireplace upstairs. With all the supply chain issues and backlogs the new Harmon is out 20weeks or more (at least here).  Will let you know how it goes!


----------



## Threerun (Nov 6, 2022)

Back for another year! Gonna be single digits lows this week.

So had to do some parts replacements after a decade of use. Needed a new agitator rod, fire grate and burn pot and replaced the distribution fan. Parts (except the fan) cost $195.89 from Stove & Grill Parts For Less. I think the fan was $225.00.  Fan took me less than 30 minutes, everything else was just drop in.  She fired right up and is chugging along. 

Buying 2 tons of Idaho Supremes for $275 a ton. Man they are getting pricey!

Anyway- love the stove, it's been a dependable workhorse in our house for over a decade. No complaints from me.


----------



## 3650 (Nov 30, 2022)

I fired mine up a few weeks ago. I was unable to do any maintenance due to injuries. Pressed the button and it fired up, ran fine. I switched over to the Harman because it uses less pellets in the shoulder season. I’ll be back to the big guy soon j reckon. These things really are hardy stoves.


----------



## Threerun (Dec 2, 2022)

We never bought an insert for upstairs. We decided to keep that propane for now. It's been pretty steady single digit temps at night for a month, and getting some snow. Looks like a real Montana winter this year. Already 5" ice on the lakes. 

I've already run almost a 3/4 ton in the stove in a month. Going to go grab 2 tons of pellets this weekend if the forklift guy is around.


----------



## nh-jjyy (Dec 2, 2022)

after reading yours, I decide to buy the same one


----------

